# Questions about Belize



## Mischelle (Sep 14, 2005)

My friends and I are planning out first trip to Belize for June of next year. I have noticed that there is a good amount of timeshares in San Pedro. I would like to find a resort that is  on the beach and sleeps 6-8 ppl. If there are any recommendations or advice, please feel free to share.
Thanks,
Chelle


----------



## limey (Sep 15, 2005)

We just spent 12 days there our biggest mistake was not spending a few days in the jungle. What i mean by this is we went there from San Pedro but wasted time and money by not just staying there and doing the same things, it's a fair trek to and from. 
This doen't mean we didn't have a great time just could have planed it a little better. 
First things first don't worry about taking to much stuff the stores have it all but do take snack things like pringgles and ritz crackers as they cost about 8-9 US $ and my boy loves them lol. everything else is fairly priced but not snack things.
Depending on who you are with RCI or II might make a diffrence as some of the time shares are way north of the cut and it's a trek to town. Banyon Bay was just south off town about 10 min walk. Don't rent a golf cart there more than a car here. Get bikes there fun and Joe's bike rentel will give you a great deal about $5 a day.
For trips from SP to the ruins use Tanisha Tours Daniel will really show you what you went to see. Great guide very educational and intresting at the same time. He really takes his time to hunt for things.
Lamani is a good ruin tour , Cave tubbing was a blast as was the Zip linning all are in the jungle and come with lunch and drinks.
Gotta say the sea kayak was great fun tons to see and very reasonabley priced $20 for 4hrs $35 for the day and it's easy to spend a day exploring and snorkelling.
Fishing just take some hooks and a spool of line you can catch what you want from most peirs. Biat is frozen sardines avalable every were.
Diving we used Amigos they were great picked us up at the peir by the places we stayed at dropped us off at the same stored our gear with them. Wouldn't used Ambergre divers they were a little cattle boatish. The list goes on to places to eat to the water tower at 4-30 pm to see the crocodiles, yep real wild one's and the kids bring them up to you for tip's some days were better than others they don't always cooperate. Son loved this he's 7.
Shark ray alley with Little Alfonse was a great trip and yep you swim with the sharks. 
Great web sight Ambergrekey.com ask about fishing guides to places to eat you'll get ton's of help.
Just about everywere is on the beach the island or key is not very wide and the town consist of 3 streets about 4 block long. 
We flew into San Pedro and liked it but you can use the water taxi.
Sorry so long hope it helps.


----------



## Judy (Sep 18, 2005)

Mischelle said:
			
		

> I would like to find a resort that is  on the beach"
> Chelle


If you're looking for a great beach, go somewhere else.  The beaches on Ambergris Caye are nothing to write home about. 
But if you like to do "ecotourism" type things, or any of the things that Limey mentioned, then go for it.  I've been to Belize several times and enjoyed all of my visits very much.


----------



## Mischelle (Oct 4, 2005)

*A little late*

Thanks for the replies everyone and I apologize for  the delay of my own response. Unfortunately, airfare seems to be too steep for my group. It's about 800+ in June. We were going to wait until January but majority of us want to be near a good beach. So , we have opted to go to an island in the Caribbean. If you have any thoughts for a good destination   then please feel free to share.(I will respond quicker  ).

Thanks,
Chelle


----------



## wildbill2 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Request info on San Pedro and Ambergris Caye*

I am heading for Ambergris Caye at the end of October.

Can anyone tell me the best place to stop for groceries in San Pedro for the best prices?

Can one bicycle from Costa Maya Reef Resort to town (about 6-8 miles north of San Pedro)?

Does anyone know how far is the reef from shore at Costa maya Reef Resort?

What excursions did  you take from Ambergris Caye would you recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## limey (Oct 9, 2005)

There are a few grocery stores in town as i posted before it's the snack things that are really costly. There is a great bakery in town but it's called a pandera think thats how you spell it. Has good bread ,Cinnimon bread,rolls and so on. You can get all your fruit at any of the small stores just ask if it's fresh they were always helpfull and great at picking it out for us.  Mango's ,pineapple and so on, we picked them up daily as needed. In some off the small stores they had these small pie's that were fresh every day were a little spicy but good like a Jamacain meat patty but smaller.  
On the middle street in town about half way is a really small resturant only has 2 tables,the owner sells tacoas from a little wagon outside if you want good food give her a try, the food was great and she will make just about anything you ask for as long as you speak spanish. Everyone mostly speaks English.
Trip go to Tanisha Tours they were very good and have a great reputation.
If your thinking about Tikal ask at the airport in San Pedro they had a great price way better than the tour operators. Lamani was a great trip as was the cave tubbing and zip linning.

All the dive operators will pick you up at the peirs out side were your staying which makes it easy. We liked Amego's smaller groups. 
Shark ray alley for a snorkelling trip we used Little Alfonse had a great time.

You will be way north of the water tower but the croc's were great to see and free starts about 4.30 every day kids work them for tips. And yes there wild. 

You can see the reef from the beach if the wether is good take out a kayak and explore look for the large sandy area's in the sea grass thats were you'll find everything from nurse sharks to rays. Also look out for the orange spots in the sea grass there really big starfish.
We were there 12 days i could go on and on sorry if this is long, we had a blast. 
PS do take repellant we used BUGNSUN for our boy and off Botanical lotion  in the evening and the jungle. We also had spray off but it would sweat off really quick the lotion worked much better. We had some rain so there was a hatching while we were there. We also took the coils with us they worked really well on the patio. Wasn't a big problem but they were there.
 We stayed south off the cut so can't say if town is a fair ride or not.

Do go to ambergriscaye.com a great web site with a message board ask anything and you'll get ton's of replys.


----------

